# Re-use of Fascinate



## syborg (Nov 22, 2011)

Received my SGSIII this week and I want to re-use my Fascinate for another family member. The new user does not need 3g and will only access the web via wifi.

My question is: How do I program a different phone number into the Fascinate?

Thanks.


----------



## jbr05ki (Aug 12, 2011)

syborg said:


> Received my SGSIII this week and I want to re-use my Fascinate for another family member. The new user does not need 3g and will only access the web via wifi.
> 
> My question is: How do I program a different phone number into the Fascinate?
> 
> Thanks.


If you do activate the phone you're still going to have to get a data plan.


----------



## syborg (Nov 22, 2011)

Ummm. That's not in the plans. So there's no way to activate the phone without data? A friend had an iphone activated on ATT without data. I figured if it could be done with an iphone it could be done on an android device.


----------



## NGE42 (Mar 22, 2012)

Technically once its off your contract, you can still use the phone over wifi only.

You may want to look into flashing it to metro PCS or cricket for a cheapo prepaid plan.


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

syborg said:


> Ummm. That's not in the plans. So there's no way to activate the phone without data? A friend had an iphone activated on ATT without data. I figured if it could be done with an iphone it could be done on an android device.


It's probably a Verizon vs ATT thing. Not so much the device.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## syborg (Nov 22, 2011)

KeithN said:


> It's probably a Verizon vs ATT thing. Not so much the device.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


I was afraid that might be the case. Although I still subscribe to the "My Verizon Fascinate is smarter than your iPhone."


----------



## Cookiemonster84 (Mar 1, 2012)

Any chance you want to sell that fassy. I managed to break mine and dont have the 100 bucks for the deductible


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

syborg said:


> Received my SGSIII this week and I want to re-use my Fascinate for another family member. The new user does not need 3g and will only access the web via wifi.
> 
> My question is: How do I program a different phone number into the Fascinate?
> 
> Thanks.


As of no data idk bout that but you can use fassy on other networks my gf is on straight talk with her fassy

Meh Fascinating Unicorn Devil


----------



## syborg (Nov 22, 2011)

Probably not. I'm thinking that at worst case it will be my backup just in case something happens to my SGSIII.



Cookiemonster84 said:


> Any chance you want to sell that fassy. I managed to break mine and dont have the 100 bucks for the deductible


----------



## Cookiemonster84 (Mar 1, 2012)

syborg said:


> Probably not. I'm thinking that at worst case it will be my backup just in case something happens to my SGSIII.


Thanks anyways man.


----------



## jhssal (Nov 19, 2011)

I upgraded to Galaxy3 too. I activated Fassy on Pageplus which is using Vzw. After I flashed I just disabled mobile data. Phone works fine.


----------



## syborg (Nov 22, 2011)

jhssal said:


> I upgraded to Galaxy3 too. I activated Fassy on Pageplus which is using Vzw. After I flashed I just disabled mobile data. Phone works fine.


An added wrinkle is that I would like to upgrade an existing phone number from a dumb phone to a semi-smart phone. If I activate on Pageplus I don't see how I would be able to add the number back to my Verizon plan without being forced into the new rate structure.


----------

